
Huawei is ‘open’ to selling its 5G modems, but only to Apple - jonbaer
https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/08/huawei-open-to-selling-5g-modems-to-apple/
======
ilamont
This is a very interesting article. Huawei is quite clever in its strategic
approach, but Apple is not that desperate (yet).

